# Can you Identify this train?



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi All - my son and I see this train/switcher on the Indiana & Ohio line by our house everyday - can anyone identify? Do you know if it is modeled by any manufacturer?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

That is CIND 2001:

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/Locopicture.aspx?id=176916

It is a Railpower RP20BD:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railpower_RP20BD

Quick search looks like no one is making these, so would probably be a scratch build or kit bash situation if you really wanted.

John


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks so much - thanks for the cool info. I thought it looked unique. 

I couldn't find it anywhere so I got a new Atlas Genesee & Wyoming RS-3 or RS-1 (can't remember) shell for $18 to put on an engine I already had that needed a new shell anyway...it's orange too and GW actually owns the Indiana & Ohio line by my house anyway so it works out well.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Usually it is fairly easy to find out what something is.

You just need the reporting mark:



> A reporting mark is an alphabetic code of one to five letters used to identify owners or lessees of rolling stock and other equipment used on certain railroad networks.
> 
> In North America the mark, which consist of an alphabetic code of one to five letters, is stenciled on each piece of equipment, along with a one- to six-digit number. This information is used to uniquely identify every such rail car or locomotive, thus allowing it to be tracked by the railroad they are traveling over, which shares the information with other railroads and customers.


In this case, for engines, the engine number is usually the last half of the mark. The first half was not visible in the picture, but you could see that it was a Central Railroad of Indiana train, so you just look that up to find that the first half of the mark is CIND.

Then you know to look for CIND 2001. Searching for that usually gives you information, thanks to all the railfans taking pictures and doing research.

The reporting mark is more clearly evident on rolling stock, and also happens to be clear on the Red SD40-2 in the background of your picture, IORY 4082.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

this is one of them hybrid locos 
ones that use batteries & diesel


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

It's a bit hard to make out each letter in the above image, but the locomotive model is actually right there on the cab, in small letters above the black stripe: RP20BD. If the original photo is larger that what is posted, it should be clearer.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

johnfl68 said:


> You just need the reporting mark:
> 
> ...
> 
> In this case, for engines, the engine number is usually the last half of the mark.


Just to clarify, the reporting mark is only the assigned letter code to identify the owner. It's usually based on their initials, but may be slightly different. (The above example is CIND, not CI for example; CI would be the reporting mark for a different railroad with the same initials.)

The number is not part of the reporting mark, but the reporting mark + number form a unique identifier for that piece of equipment.

Reporting marks that end in "X" identify a private owner or leasing company. (This is why CSX's reporting mark is actually CSXT.)


----------

